# The child-murderer Villa



## bartje (Nov 23, 2008)

Finally i had the change to visit this abandoned villa.
I visited it 2 times before, but due to increased police controle and very suspicous neighbours i didn´t succeed then.

So this morning i left home early to be there just before sunrise.

The story about the villa is as follows, but i could not verify if its true.
Guess it is because another urbexer heart it from the neighbours...

The family who once lived it was very catholic and religious. 
Because the man died at a young age, the woman was left behind alone in this big house.
One time she get involved with the local pastor.
She get so much involved that she became pregnant from him.
To avoid the shame of this child, she decided to drown it.
Finally it came out, and the woman was arrested and put in jail in 1960.
Since that time the villa is left abandoned.

More pics on the website.

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.


----------



## lost (Nov 23, 2008)

Abandoned since 1960, are you sure? I thought there'd be more dust and decrepitude.
Looks great though.


----------



## Looloo (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, what a fantastic find. That is bizarre to say the least, so much stuff still there and all.


----------



## Danny523 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow! thats incredible, like stepping back in time.


----------



## Valan (Nov 23, 2008)

Brilliant, makes it pretty creepy if the story behind it is true!
Really good set of photos!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2008)

That living room is superb...sort of creepy but homely at the same time. 
Excellent find, bartje.


----------



## metal-rules (Nov 23, 2008)

Magnificent. Truly magnificent.


----------



## TK421 (Nov 23, 2008)

Another great post Bartje, those religous statues really freak me out. It is in astonishing condition


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 23, 2008)

great pics, especially the religious icons. is that subtle HDR too? mad that its all still so intact. great find


----------



## bartje (Nov 23, 2008)

Scruffyone said:


> great pics, especially the religious icons. is that subtle HDR too? mad that its all still so intact. great find



Nope, no HDR in this pics.

Gr,
Bart


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cool pics. I remember seeing pictures of this place once somewhere before


----------



## Scotty (Nov 24, 2008)

thats great.
does look like they got up, walked out and ever went back.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 24, 2008)

Scotty said:


> thats great.
> does look like they got up, walked out and ever went back.



Except to dust and hoover.

I've just found a quote from the Pastor involved, just after she told him she was pregnant...



> Oh they've done some wonderful things in their time, they preserved the might and majesty, even the mystery of the Church of Rome, the sanctity of the sacrament and the indivisible oneness of the Trinity, but if they'd let me wear one of the little rubber things on the end of my cock we wouldn't be in the mess we are now.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2008)

It's even funnier if you read the Pastor's quote in an Irish accent!


----------



## missfish (Nov 24, 2008)

As if theres still pictures on the walls.....woah. Your reports are always top notch!


----------



## L3AN (Nov 24, 2008)

Freaky house is putting it mildly - what a place has it never been up for sale?


----------



## bartje (Nov 24, 2008)

L3AN said:


> Freaky house is putting it mildly - what a place has it never been up for sale?



Not that i know.
Probably there is some family left who once took care of the house, but you walk right into the late 50's in this house...


----------



## Lennye4evo (Nov 24, 2008)

That is 1 hell of a good explore, remarkable


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 24, 2008)

Totally fabulous. cracking images to boot.


----------



## Rob (Nov 24, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> I've just found a quote from the Pastor involved, just after she told him she was pregnant...
> 
> Oh they've done some wonderful things in their time, they preserved the might and majesty, even the mystery of the Church of Rome, the sanctity of the sacrament and the indivisible oneness of the Trinity, but if they'd let me wear one of the little rubber things on the end of my cock we wouldn't be in the mess we are now.




"Monty Python The meaning of Life" Ha Ha Just for a second I thought that quote was real.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 24, 2008)

Rob said:


> "Monty Python The meaning of Life" Ha Ha Just for a second I thought that quote was real.



I've been rumbled.


----------



## freebird (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG what an explore! That is truely amazing cant believe it looks that clean. Timewarp or what. Euoogh that marble fireplace and wallpaper together though, tasteful. NOT!


----------



## Power Junkie (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazingly preserved, but is it derelict/abandoned or taken care of by family?
It looks in too good a condition to be empty so long.


----------



## bartje (Nov 25, 2008)

Power Junkie said:


> Amazingly preserved, but is it derelict/abandoned or taken care of by family?
> It looks in too good a condition to be empty so long.



Its abandoned.

My own guess is that someone once had taken care of it, otherwise it was in much worse condition.


----------



## bartje (Nov 25, 2008)

Just put a short movie online.
Still has to work on my video-skills, but it turned out to be ok i guess...

[ame]http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=0GyoLNqI2Pw[/ame]


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 25, 2008)

That is such a cool video. Suitable creepy...love the snapshot effect. 
What was the incidental music from, bartje? I recognise it but can't recall where from.


----------



## Power Junkie (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a good video Bart.
Very atmospheric.


----------



## bartje (Nov 25, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That is such a cool video. Suitable creepy...love the snapshot effect.
> What was the incidental music from, bartje? I recognise it but can't recall where from.



No idea! Just seached a suitable sound on the net...

Thanks for the compliment!

Bart


----------



## harroman (Nov 25, 2008)

*tv*

i seem to recall seeing this place before too, after racking my brains for a day or so seem to remember it being on a tv program shown in the uk, anyone else remember that, or shall i call the men in white coats?
A


----------



## bartje (Nov 25, 2008)

harroman said:


> i seem to recall seeing this place before too, after racking my brains for a day or so seem to remember it being on a tv program shown in the uk, anyone else remember that, or shall i call the men in white coats?
> A



Now you made me curious, so please call in the man in white coats....


----------



## fire*fly (Nov 25, 2008)

it looks realy cool, great pictures maybe it has been used for a film, it might explain why it's so 'clean'


----------



## harroman (Nov 25, 2008)

:wconfused::wconfused::wconfused:
seem to recall a strange but true type prog, documentary, telling the story just as bartje tells it, hard to forget that decor and those statues.surely someone must look after this place? in a small way at least.
A


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 13, 2008)

nice video chief


----------



## cogito (Dec 13, 2008)

That is one of the few derelict places I've seen photos of that I've found genuinely creepy. Possibly as it has a "still possibly occupied by... I don't want to think who" kind of feel to it.

The natural lighting just adds to the creepyness, photos 6 and 8 especially.


----------



## and7barton (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't hang around in there....... I've calculated that she's about due to be released........ she might come strolling in.


----------



## Random (Dec 17, 2008)

As ever, absolutely stunning. You set the benchmark Bartje.


----------



## Casper (Dec 17, 2008)

Very creepy photos and even more creepy video. Great location.


----------



## **Mudlark** (Dec 18, 2008)

now that is waaaaaayyy too perfect, and very creepy!!!
An awesome find, looks like something out of a horror film!


----------



## metal-rules (Dec 20, 2008)

could anyone give me details on where this is precisely?


----------



## Lateo (Dec 20, 2008)

excellent work!


----------

